# Flounder Fishing



## Belsters Buddy (Sep 23, 2014)

is there anywhere that you can shore/pier fish for flounders in the Pensacola area?


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen a few caught off from bob Sykes. You might wa t to give that a shot. Live bull minnows are the way to go.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

or the pier


----------

